# request advice: sewage



## mark12 (May 8, 2015)

Warning: this post contains explicit material which you may find offensive.
If so, my apology but you dont have to read it.

I am a new member, hoping to hire a MH for 2 weeks in June. If we do find
wild sites and dont get arrested, the most obvious problem is: where to go 
to dump sewage? We will probably want to stay 1 or 2 nights in a regular
campsite, but the websites I have found seem to only list sites that 
1: are either expensive or conceal their prices
2: ask you to book in advance for >= 3 nights

Please any advice? Thank you.


----------



## izwozral (May 8, 2015)

Dig a hole away from watercourses & bury it. Dump it in a public toilet but only if you don't use the blue stuff that breaks it down [use bio washing liquid] & try not to get seen. 

Have fun.


----------



## maingate (May 8, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Dig a hole away from watercourses & bury it. Dump it in a public toilet but only if you don't use the blue stuff that breaks it down [use bio washing liquid] & try not to get seen. Last resort, *dump it amongst the nettles well away from footpaths.
> *
> Have fun.



Totally ignore that advice I have highlighted. It is a definite NO.


----------



## n brown (May 8, 2015)

go into the woods or bushes with a small shovel. al fresco pooing is quite pleasant,even in a light drizzle- you are at one with nature


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 8, 2015)

maingate said:


> Totally ignore that advice I have highlighted. It is a definite NO.



Toooooo late maingate lol its wayyyy out there lol


----------



## Asterix (May 8, 2015)

My last job involved visiting many holiday parks around Dorset,I knew I was going to have a similar problem when I hit the road so I spoke to a couple of the managers for advice. They regularly get people stopping in just to use facilities with no intention if staying,most will charge a small fee depending on requirements. These were mainly 5* establishments but I think most would be OK with it,I would ring in advance tho.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 8, 2015)

Now I have been put off Maggy's wild garlic and nettle soup


----------



## izwozral (May 8, 2015)

maingate said:


> Totally ignore that advice I have highlighted. It is a definite NO.



Your cassettes brimming to overflow, you forgot your spade or the ground is like rock, you are miles from public loos, your bladder/bowel is fit to bust. So what are you going to do?

As stated, a last resort may be all that's left. I know of two on this forum who have had to resort to 'drastic' action & no, they weren't happy doing it but they had to do something.
I have yet to reach that stage but if needs must then I am not going risk toilet waste filling the locker or the back of my trousers! Nettles it will be. I use bio so brown sludge water isn't likely to harm the nettles & the insects are going to have a feast. If no nettles, then brambles, ferns, long grass laid over the top etc etc.


----------



## Asterix (May 8, 2015)

n brown said:


> go into the woods or bushes with a small shovel. al fresco pooing is quite pleasant,even in a light drizzle- you are at one with nature



I'm sure you mean you're at TWO with nature.


----------



## witzend (May 8, 2015)

*Wonder If*

I wonder where Anti Motor Home Councils or Campsite owners get there info they could even post here to find the answer.
 First thing they mention is where do you dispose of your waste. If they read these posts they'll say 90% do it in the bushes


----------



## Sky (May 8, 2015)

Just as well that all the other billions of animals on this planet don't get themselves in such a tizz about doing what comes naturally. 

It only becomes a problem if you add preservatives or stockpile it.


----------



## campervanannie (May 8, 2015)

I love a good poo thread so pee in the toilet **** in a bag lining the toilet bowl and dispose if it in dog poo bins or general waste bins or burn it. Lovely


----------



## QFour (May 8, 2015)

Local Toilets ( Lots around usually near Car Parks )
Marina's .. ( Just Ask they can only say NO )
Motorway Services ( Just walk in whistling )
Garages ( Again ask )

Supermarkets would be a good bet but you may need to put it in a plain box or even one of those wheelie bags then no one will notice.

..


----------



## Palette (May 8, 2015)

You could always empty the cassette into a black bin bag, then hang it on a hedge by any footpath!!!


----------



## trevskoda (May 8, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> I live a good poo thread so pee in the toilet **** in a bag lining the toilet bowl and dispose if it in dog poo bins or general waste bins or burn it. Lovely



did not know it burnt ,could save for xmas nothing like a log fire.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 8, 2015)

campervanannie still has two of the badges she was awarded in the Girl Guides,


----------



## vwalan (May 8, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> did not know it burnt ,could save for xmas nothing like a log fire.



in many places its burnt in the waste incinerators along with other rubbish . 
water is removed etc then its burnt or gasification burnt . (not in a flame type burn).
then it is used to provide energy .
hot water or electricity. 
not really alot of use to the wild camper but interesting .


----------



## maingate (May 8, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Toooooo late maingate lol its wayyyy out there lol



Not if he gets his arse into gear and deletes part of his post.


----------



## sasquatch (May 8, 2015)

Depends on the type of campsite you are looking at the dump. There are many CLs/CSs which usually can be from £5-10 no  more and of course the pub stop overs,so you needn't spend a whacking amount to stay. If desperate the salesman's motto was don't pass the chance of a toilet break. In the past I have peed in a bag containing gelling cat litter and sealing it and dumping it in a suitable waste disposal, number 2s can always be taken in a supermarket or pub. Also you could have a spare cassette tank.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 8, 2015)

I was speaking to a farmer yesterday while using his cl that travellers invaded his site a few years back and used the hedges for doing it all in as they don't use their toilets onboard. 
What a mess they left he said, filled a skip with the rubbish they left behind. And the poo.


----------



## maingate (May 8, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Your cassettes brimming to overflow, you forgot your spade or the ground is like rock, you are miles from public loos, your bladder/bowel is fit to bust. So what are you going to do?
> 
> As stated, a last resort may be all that's left. I know of two on this forum who have had to resort to 'drastic' action & no, they weren't happy doing it but they had to do something.
> I have yet to reach that stage but if needs must then I am not going risk toilet waste filling the locker or the back of my trousers! Nettles it will be. I use bio so brown sludge water isn't likely to harm the nettles & the insects are going to have a feast. If no nettles, then brambles, ferns, long grass laid over the top etc etc.



That is not how you worded it in your first post, you made it sound like a normal procedure.

As others have noted, this is an open forum that anyone can enter and read the posts by members. What I am saying is that you feel free to do what you want ...... just don't advertise it on an open forum.

And please, please go back and delete that part of your post before somebody picks up on it and it does harm to this forum.


----------



## belbri (May 8, 2015)

n brown said:


> go into the woods or bushes with a small shovel. al fresco pooing is quite pleasant,even in a light drizzle- you are at one with nature





Don't go in the nettles, you'll be sorry and probably end up with a bum like a blood orange or worse a Japanese flag.


----------



## Braveheart (May 8, 2015)

*Talking S%!T !*

I usually use public toilets when there is nobody around :ninja: or if you are stuck you can pay a small fee at a camping site with dumping (Pun intended :tongue facilities.
If I use a public toilet, I always make sure It leave it spotlessly clean. The last thing I want is to give some sad jobs-worth an excuse.

I have also learnt that it is best not to wait till the cassette is brimming as you have more chance of spillage if you do. Also, looking for a public toilet starts to become the focus of the day, if its full.
If I come across a quiet toilet, I usually empty the cassette whether it needs it or not. It kinda resets the clock and you know you have up to 3 to 4 days, before it gets full again.

I have never had to resort to anything other than a public toilet or camping site dumping facilities in 4 yrs.


----------



## andyjanet (May 8, 2015)

*hereford*



campervanannie said:


> I live a good poo thread so pee in the toilet **** in a bag lining the toilet bowl and dispose if it in dog poo bins or general waste bins or burn it. Lovely



And i thought it was the sap in the pallets making the fire go well at Hereford,didn't half make my eyes water


----------



## Tbear (May 8, 2015)

We visit a CS/CL every few days to get fresh water and flush tanks. Often gives us a chance to charge batteries and have a shower. All for about a tenner. The big bonus is often the chat with the owner, info on local area, what to do, where to visit etc.
Always use facilities when out and about, pubs, supermarkets, shoping centres all have a loo.
We carry a spade to bury it and a pair of handles to lift sewer covers but please make sure it is a sewer. Some carry a Radar Key to use disabled toilets. I do not have one but have no problem with others doing this but some get very upset about it.

Please do not dump near water courses, in view of others, in well used areas or as one idiot once suggested on here, on the beach.

Richard


----------



## cdmoreear (May 8, 2015)

Wild camping in Lofoten Islands, Norway, and asked local fisherman where to empty cassette.  He advised head to coast and at low tide feed the fish. 

He went onto explain 99% of fishing boats, yachts, pleasure craft etc, do the same and pump the lot straight into the sea.

Never tried it but he had a point.


----------



## Braveheart (May 8, 2015)

Tbear said:


> a pair of handles to lift sewer covers but please make sure it is a sewer.
> 
> Richard



If we go away for a few days and we empty when we get back home, I lift the sewer cover in the back yard as I don't want to be traipsing through the house with a heavy cassette. 
I could do with a pair of cheap handles, where did you get them from?
Also, is there a way to identify sewer covers, without lifting them of course, when out and about ?


----------



## Aikidoamigo (May 8, 2015)

I say wrap it in newspaper

Find a neighbourhood doorstep and position the wrapped gift strategically there-on

Quickly set fire to the paper

Then knock the door and run away to a safe distance

you can then observe secretly and laugh your spuds off


----------



## Aikidoamigo (May 8, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> If we go away for a few days and we empty when we get back home, I lift the sewer cover in the back yard as I don't want to be traipsing through the house with a heavy cassette.
> I could do with a pair of cheap handles, where did you get them from?
> Also, is there a way to identify sewer covers, without lifting them of course, when out and about ?



Is it Fork handles you're after?...

Fork handles - handles for forks!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 8, 2015)

Here you go


Manhole Lid Keys - Search Results | Screwfix.com




Braveheart said:


> If we go away for a few days and we empty when we get back home, I lift the sewer cover in the back yard as I don't want to be traipsing through the house with a heavy cassette.
> I could do with a pair of cheap handles, where did you get them from?
> Also, is there a way to identify sewer covers, without lifting them of course, when out and about ?


----------



## Tbear (May 8, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> If we go away for a few days and we empty when we get back home, I lift the sewer cover in the back yard as I don't want to be traipsing through the house with a heavy cassette.
> I could do with a pair of cheap handles, where did you get them from?
> Also, is there a way to identify sewer covers, without lifting them of course, when out and about ?



Cannot remember where I got mine but something like this would do you. Draper 89721 2 Manhole Keys: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Sorry but apart from a bit of common sense I have no idea how to identify them without lifting. I you see a log float past, you can be fairly sure you are in the correct spot though. 

Richard


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 8, 2015)

There are some evil Ba===rds on this site who will wind you right up. I have had this little problem and I actually bought a second cassette and IF it  goes a bit wrong then you can hold  it in one, in the garage not the van, and fit the other until you find a disposal point.  I do not use blue liquid and BIO washing fluid instead which is not so destructive to cesspits or whatever the toilet you are using empties into including the mains. The liquids on sale are probably formaldehyde which kill the bugs in a toilet system and would disrupt the eco system of the toilet disposal.  Take car and do not do something you think might be bad and then You will not do anything too bad. When you use bio liquid you can put it down public loos.  PS always lock the cassette door as there are some towrags around who might steal you cassette to save buying another for their own use. YOU would not know until  you HAVE used yours without the cassette, very messy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n brown (May 8, 2015)

if you're anywhere near a railway line---- Passenger train toilet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia -- crud on the tracks !


----------



## yeoblade (May 8, 2015)

vwalan said:


> in many places its burnt in the waste incinerators along with other rubbish .
> water is removed etc then its burnt or gasification burnt . (not in a flame type burn).
> then it is used to provide energy .
> hot water or electricity.
> not really alot of use to the wild camper but interesting .



Is this done in this country?
I (unfortunity) do work for many Water authorities around the country and not come across any.  All sites I visit have Digesters that produce the methane gas (from sludge waste) that is in turn used to either burn in a genny for supplying electric to grid or now, more profitable for them Gas straight to grid. We have also got the Poo Bus in Bristol, it fills up from Avonmouth Sewerage works with methane gas, the bus is called 'The Number 2 Bus'.


----------



## vwalan (May 8, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> Is this done in this country?
> I (unfortunity) do work for many Water authorities around the country and not come across any.  All sites I visit have Digesters that produce the methane gas (from sludge waste) that is in turn used to either burn in a genny for supplying electric to grid or now, more profitable for them Gas straight to grid. We have also got the Poo Bus in Bristol, it fills up from Avonmouth Sewerage works with methane gas, the bus is called 'The Number 2 Bus'.



there are a few places . its mainly done in the eu. i visited several in france spain germany denmark while i worked in the waste industry. 
there is a new incinerator in cornwall . it was going to be behind my house .unfortunately due to local objections its now been moved and is not the best system available . locals wouldnt listen to me . we could have pushed for the best system . got rid of alot more waste and sewage ,and local houses could have had free hot water . they very often do abroad .
trouble is argue against it all . you get less and its cost more . 
uk is good at making new roads cost ten times original costs by objecting . 
but yes down here digesting . gas powered engines and big gennies power the grid . or sewage made into compost etc 
i found sewage and waste very interesting . went on talks all over eu. even went to one in gambia for the world health organization . did a talk on septic tanks there. better than working . hee hee.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 8, 2015)

Tbear said:


> you see a log float past, you can be fairly sure you are in the correct spot though.
> 
> Richard


Unless another WC member is further up emptying his in the wrong pipeline:scared:


----------



## pughed2 (May 8, 2015)

*toilet waste*

if you pee and use water to flush enough, a short drive I find makes my waste including paper totally liquid. I disagree entirely with using any chemicals, because your waste is or should be the same as any manure used on all fields. chemicals are simply dangerous dumped. just find a quiet place, and add to manure or dump in a hedge..........steve bristol


----------



## vwalan (May 8, 2015)

there are strict rules on human waste sludge to land ..
Safe Sludge Matrix - Introduction
you may find this interesting .
since dec 2005 no untreated sewage (human)should be going on to land in uk.


----------



## 77W (May 9, 2015)

n brown said:


> go into the woods or bushes with a small shovel. al fresco pooing is quite pleasant,even in a light drizzle- you are at one with nature



You can practice this at home first by going with the window open :lol-053:


I found the easyiest way to get rid of black wast is to empty the cassett in a public toilet , better if your not seen though, I flush the toilet & only pour it whilst its flushing & repeat until the cassett is empty , this way you avoid blocking the toilet.


----------



## shortcircuit (May 9, 2015)

77W said:


> You can practice this at home first by going with the window open :lol-053:
> 
> 
> I found the easyiest way to get rid of black wast is to empty the cassett in a public toilet , better if your not seen though, I flush the toilet & only pour it whilst its flushing & repeat until the cassett is empty , this way you avoid blocking the toilet.



Gosh, blocking the toilet.  My mind boggles and what you are putting down a 100mm diameter pipe.


----------



## Tbear (May 9, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Unless another WC member is further up emptying his in the wrong pipeline:scared:



There's always one isn't there.

Catch up Tezza, if he (or she) had used their Bio Liquid, then there would be no logs. Just a slap for the idiot up stream. 

Richard


----------



## Tbear (May 9, 2015)

vwalan said:


> there are strict rules on human waste sludge to land ..
> Safe Sludge Matrix - Introduction
> you may find this interesting .
> since dec 2005 no untreated sewage (human)should be going on to land in uk.



Hi Alan,

Good to see you back safe and sound.

Had to smile at the "6 log reduction".  

The scarey bit for me was that its fine  if its been ulta treated to get rid of 99.9999% of bugs. That's fine but surely its still a first class culture medium and you are adding it to Soil!!! Does this not reinoculate it. I am guessing that the different environment will inhibit growth and normal soil bacteria will compete but as modern Super Bugs can be soil borne.??? Better not tell the wife how they grew the oils in her makeup. 


Richard


----------



## Tbear (May 9, 2015)

cdmoreear said:


> Wild camping in Lofoten Islands, Norway, and asked local fisherman where to empty cassette.  He advised head to coast and at low tide feed the fish.
> 
> He went onto explain 99% of fishing boats, yachts, pleasure craft etc, do the same and pump the lot straight into the sea.
> 
> Never tried it but he had a point.



With all the problems with Seaside Councils banning Motorhomes, you want to encourage Motorhomers to be seen dumping buckets of Sh*t at the waters edge on the bathing beachs. ???

Richard


----------



## shortcircuit (May 9, 2015)

cdmoreear said:


> Wild camping in Lofoten Islands, Norway, and asked local fisherman where to empty cassette.  He advised head to coast and at low tide feed the fish.
> 
> He went onto explain 99% of fishing boats, yachts, pleasure craft etc, do the same and pump the lot straight into the sea.
> 
> Never tried it but he had a point.



Remember many years ago swimming in Majorca in a bay with many expensive yachts moored.  When I came up against a few floating "jobbies" I was out like a rocket.


----------



## 77W (May 9, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Gosh, blocking the toilet.  My mind boggles and what you are putting down a 100mm diameter pipe.



just the usual nice black waste but just do it that way to be on the safe side, would hate to block the toilet, I kind of feel a bit cheeky/ guilty doing it , no idea why just sort of do so just want to leave it clean & in working for the next user, would hate for George Michael to turn up after I had gone & not be able to use the facilities :lol-053:


----------



## colinm (May 9, 2015)

witzend said:


> I wonder where Anti Motor Home Councils or Campsite owners get there info they could even post here to find the answer.
> First thing they mention is where do you dispose of your waste. If they read these posts they'll say 90% do it in the bushes



Got to agree with this.
On two of our fields we have problems with dog crap, on another we have problems with human, mostly it seems WVM and car drivers, but twice we have had 'wild campers' dump a cassette load in the trees, a full and frank expression of my thoughts on that would probably get me banned, or at least seriously challenge any swear filter.


----------



## dippingatoe (May 9, 2015)

mark12 said:


> Warning: this post contains explicit material which you may find offensive.
> If so, my apology but you dont have to read it.
> 
> I am a new member, hoping to hire a MH for 2 weeks in June. If we do find
> ...



Have you searched on The UK Camp Site for Tent and Caravan Campers in the UK  - I usually manage to find somewhere on there


----------



## Tbear (May 9, 2015)

colinmd said:


> Got to agree with this.
> On two of our fields we have problems with dog crap, on another we have problems with human, mostly it seems WVM and car drivers, but twice we have had 'wild campers' dump a cassette load in the trees, a full and frank expression of my thoughts on that would probably get me banned, or at least seriously challenge any swear filter.



Saw a chap empty his cassette onto the beach a few feet from his van where his and his mates children would be playing later. Just kicked a bit of sand over it. Saw me watching him and turned around and went back into his van which was using up about 5 car parking spaces. No surprise that there is a height barrier there now..

Richard


----------



## shortcircuit (May 9, 2015)

77W said:


> just the usual nice black waste but just do it that way to be on the safe side, would hate to block the toilet, I kind of feel a bit cheeky/ guilty doing it , no idea why just sort of do so just want to leave it clean & in working for the next user, would hate for George Michael to turn up after I had gone & not be able to use the facilities :lol-053:



Why would you feel guilty? Just think of the water being saved by using the cassette as its a very small flush rather than 2 gallons for each use.  Only time I would not empty completely in one go, is if it backs up and then I just stop, let some drain away and then continue.  No point in wasting water with two flushes when one will do. Agree wc should be left clean and tidy


----------



## 77W (May 9, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Why would you feel guilty? Just think of the water being saved by using the cassette as its a very small flush rather than 2 gallons for each use.  Only time I would not empty completely in one go, is if it backs up and then I just stop, let some drain away and then continue.  No point in wasting water with two flushes when one will do. Agree wc should be left clean and tidy



True enough Shortcircuit, no need to feel guilty but I just kind of feel a bit funny about it, not enough to stop me though, I sure would feel guilty if I had emptied it on to a beach, crickey some people have no shame do they !!!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 9, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> Is this done in this country?
> I (unfortunity) do work for many Water authorities around the country and not come across any.  All sites I visit have Digesters that produce the methane gas (from sludge waste) that is in turn used to either burn in a genny for supplying electric to grid or now, more profitable for them Gas straight to grid. We have also got the Poo Bus in Bristol, it fills up from Avonmouth Sewerage works with methane gas, the bus is called 'The Number 2 Bus'.



There's a big refinery at daldowie just of the m74 Glasgow, they make fuel pellets there


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 9, 2015)

Not exactly on thread but a story anyway.
I was flying with a friend on a longish cross country flight when he started to get a bit squirmy, but OK for the moment. We arrived at the destination airfield and were told to wait  in a holding area because of something happening on the ground. My mate was really desperate now and he had to go VERY soon for a pee he was bursting. I took control and he stood up and dangled Percy out the window which was a sliding one, BUT as he was not a hugely endowed man, it sprayed back along the window and most came back in over him . After that he went straight to the accessory shop and bought a LittleJohn mickey with a screw top.  I also bought one which is under the seat of the car just in case I get caught out, Prostate are a Ba===d when you get older.


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> There's a big refinery at daldowie just of the m74 Glasgow, they make fuel pellets there



there was a plant in plymouth that could dry and compress the solids so much and then bake them , they were like pebbles . we had some soaking in a bucket for months . it was possible to have them as chippings for a drive way. 
saves having a s--t tarmac drive . 
many things have been tried to use the waste . 
i have always said have a word with your local water company . spend a day at a works or a day at a fresh water works . you wont be bored . 
its amazing just what is happening .


----------



## yeoblade (May 9, 2015)

Wessex Water spent millions on plant (Bio Dryer) the would that would dry and pelletised the waste, was the greatest thing going (at the time) but never caught on and they couldn't shift it.It  was going to be sold to garden centres as fertiliser. The plant is now mothballed for the more profitable sludge digisters for methane production.


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2015)

i can admit i miss not working in the waste industry . it was never boring . always new ideas being tried . 
i worked mainly in sewage but did a bit in fresh water . found it really interesting and satisfying . 
had chance to start when i was a teenager but didnt do it . later in life i look back and think another sort of mistake i might have made. 
but change one thing and my whole life would have been different . but its a good one for anyone young to get into. 
mind dry waste was also interesting . stuff moved all over uk to be dealt with .


----------



## delicagirl (May 9, 2015)

so  ....  is  household recycling  economically effective ?   are collection/distribution/processing/reusing costs  recouped by sales/less greenhouse gases .... or however these things are measured  ?


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> so  ....  is  household recycling  economically effective ?   are collection/distribution/processing/reusing costs  recouped by sales/less greenhouse gases .... or however these things are measured  ?



my view is its not as good as most think. 
very often its a waste of time .plastic better burnt . 
at the moment its about not doing land fill .
its really only a game thats being played . because we use so much fuel the mechanizme of plastic is being stock piled . recycling plastic really is a waste of effort . better burnt for energy. 
alot of the clothes people put out just get ripped up for stuffing and mops . 
they arent sent out as clothes for the poor or anything .


----------



## delicagirl (May 9, 2015)

I don't mind if my old gear gets made into a mop...   that's the whole point of  recycling....  I'm ok with that...  but the fuel we all consume by driving to tips to dump stuff that our bin men wont take   -  does this put far more co2 into the atmosphere than if the council collected  it in bulk in one vehicle ?

i.e. are we saving on one hand then spending more on the other


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> I don't mind if my old gear gets made into a mop...   that's the whole point of  recycling....  I'm ok with that...  but the fuel we all consume by driving to tips to dump stuff that our bin men wont take   -  does this put far more co2 into the atmosphere than if the council collected  it in bulk in one vehicle ?
> 
> i.e. are we saving on one hand then spending more on the other


there really is no saving in money .
just uk is running out of safe land fill . 
years ago folk burnt rubbish in fires in their houses . now its in a bin . 
green peace etc also play apart in causing problems . complain about trhings happening . then complain when new buildings etc are required to fix the first problem .


----------



## izwozral (May 10, 2015)

maingate said:


> That is not how you worded it in your first post, you made it sound like a normal procedure.
> 
> As others have noted, this is an open forum that anyone can enter and read the posts by members. What I am saying is that you feel free to do what you want ...... just don't advertise it on an open forum.
> 
> And please, please go back and delete that part of your post before somebody picks up on it and it does harm to this forum.



How can you say I made it sound 'normal procedure' when I clearly wrote 'As a last resort.............'?
Anyway, I have deleted it now, in case anybody else fails to read my post correctly!


----------



## mark12 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you who replied. I intend to try to stay a few nights at regular campsites.
Mark


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

Jays said:


> Well Mark how did that topic get the debate going, enjoy your widcamping, just do what is right in your morality.
> It get easier the more you live that life.
> The two? Of you traveling brings all bodily functions closer. LOL
> John


New members posting something that causes so much controversy, what is the World coming to, new members should only be able to post about being gassed, dogs pooing everywhere and not being picked up, not staying more than one night in a beautiful location, accidentally leaving the grey waste valve open, we are giving new members far too much leeway, :dog:


:welcome: Mark, just enjoy yourself and don't worry


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 10, 2015)

77W said:


> just the usual nice black waste but just do it that way to be on the safe side, would hate to block the toilet, I kind of feel a bit cheeky/ guilty doing it , no idea why just sort of do so just want to leave it clean & in working for the next user, would hate for George Michael to turn up after I had gone & not be able to use the facilities :lol-053:


Shake the cassette VIGOROUSLY before you pour it and just hope it doesn't leak while doing so. With Bio it normally breaks down quite fast in the cassette depending on what you have been eating.  Isn't it great when  schoolboy attitudes take over a thread, by the older and wiser group of the population???? who should no better but enjoy a good subjective look at the subject of POO.


----------



## Luckheart (May 10, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Shake the cassette VIGOROUSLY before you pour it and just hope it doesn't leak while doing so. With Bio it normally breaks down quite fast in the cassette depending on what you have been eating.  Isn't it great when  schoolboy attitudes take over a thread, by the older and wiser group of the population???? who should no better but enjoy a good subjective look at the subject of POO.



Not too vigorously as you will likely damage the float for the full indicator.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

Luckheart said:


> Not too vigorously as you will likely damage the float for the full indicator.


My full indicator hasn't worked for 10yrs, if I cannot see it is full when I am using it then it would be a problem but surely it has to be the most pointless indicator ever invented


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 10, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> My full indicator hasn't worked for 10yrs, if I cannot see it is full when I am using it then it would be a problem but surely it has to be the most pointless indicator ever invented



FULL when it overflows or as it happened to me the other day, the slider didn't open and wifey didn't notice.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> FULL when it overflows or as it happened to me the other day, the slider didn't open and wifey didn't notice.


My light used to come on then it was two days before we needed to empty it, I didn't take any notice of it when it worked so I certainly haven't missed it


----------



## Tbear (May 11, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> My full indicator hasn't worked for 10yrs, if I cannot see it is full when I am using it then it would be a problem but surely it has to be the most pointless indicator ever invented



New members may not want to break their nice new motorhomes and if it's one less thing for them to worry about when they first start wilding?

Richard


----------



## jacquigem (May 11, 2015)

I just empty regularly and try not to drink more than a gallon a day


----------



## delicagirl (May 11, 2015)

Luckheart said:


> Not too vigorously as you will likely damage the *float for the full indicator*.



is this a little wooden device about half the size of a swan vesta box of matches ?      the first time I emptied mine after purchasing the van this fell out of the cassette  - I rescued it but have never known what it was.....


----------



## Asterix (May 11, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> so  ....  is  household recycling  economically effective ?   are collection/distribution/processing/reusing costs  recouped by sales/less greenhouse gases .... or however these things are measured  ?



I've spent many years in the waste and recycling industry,I can't comment on the economics of it all but I firmly believe it is having a negative impact on the environment. The massive infrastructure,road rail and shipping not just nationally but internationally has gotten out of control,as usual money rules the roost and being green has become secondary. The heart of the problem lies with manufacturers and the enormous amounts of energy and resources required for packaging,so rather than pushing the mantra of recycle and re-use,we should be pushing for things not to be produced in the first place. Some of the packaging on everyday items is completely over the top,with multiple layers of non recyclable or mixed materials that go through the recycling system and just end up in landfill anyway. Something I've noticed with council recycling targets is that they are quick to tell the world how successful their scheme is and will go on to produce figures to make the public feel like they are saving the planet. They are correct in that the tonnages they show are what has been collected in their area and sent for processing but what they don't tell us is what percentage of that figure is rejected at the other end and pushed into a hole in the ground...the same can also be said of the commercial recycling stream. I would think 20% waste is being generous,its probably far higher.


----------



## vwalan (May 11, 2015)

if the public stopped objecting to gasification incinerators there would be a drop in the need for landfill and the waste could be turned into energy . rather than crap in the ground. 
its a human fault . keep objecting about every thing roads ,waste ,sewage treatment works etc . we very often end up with them , but not as good as we could have had and costing ten or more times the original costs . 
took 40 yrs of arguing for a road by passing plymouth ,it ended up where it originally was planned . 
i have a map printed just after ww2 it is shown on there as proposed route . 
they built houses and industry around the route but kept the route clear. 40yrs and the cost was ridiculous . 
should have had it in the begining .


----------



## andyjanet (May 11, 2015)

*Beware the mountains*

Some years ago we set off from southern spain with a half full cassette, we were driving straight through to france crossing the pyrenees, nature called (only no 1),  so into the toilet i go and low and behold the flap wouldnt open, needs must so outside to the nearest bush then thought i will have a look at cassette so removed said item, then inside to check operations of levers etc everything was ok in there, ha must be a cassette problem possibly a dry rubber or stuck lever, flap wouldnt open lever was stuck, something major wrong need to mend it now or it will be desparate in a couple of hrs,   large screwdriver will lever it open if it breaks i can mend after the holiday, you guessed it  i didnt think about pressure change inside a cassette toilet until *PEBBLEDASH* yes i had to get really close to hold onto plastic cassette and not let the screwdriver slip.     funny how some lessons makes us laugh.
   Andy


----------



## antiqueman (May 11, 2015)

*Unusual*



jacquigem said:


> I just empty regularly and try not to drink more than a gallon a day



You Drink it WOW:heart:


----------



## vwalan (May 11, 2015)

andyjanet said:


> Some years ago we set off from southern spain with a half full cassette, we were driving straight through to france crossing the pyrenees, nature called (only no 1),  so into the toilet i go and low and behold the flap wouldnt open, needs must so outside to the nearest bush then thought i will have a look at cassette so removed said item, then inside to check operations of levers etc everything was ok in there, ha must be a cassette problem possibly a dry rubber or stuck lever, flap wouldnt open lever was stuck, something major wrong need to mend it now or it will be desparate in a couple of hrs,   large screwdriver will lever it open if it breaks i can mend after the holiday, you guessed it  i didnt think about pressure change inside a cassette toilet until *PEBBLEDASH* yes i had to get really close to hold onto plastic cassette and not let the screwdriver slip.     funny how some lessons makes us laugh.
> Andy



i have a friend that did that twice. on the same day. 
then he was daft enmough to tell us . he got covered in pee and had to change his clothes . 
15yrs later its still a good campfire story. 
we still laugh . 
he now laughs himself . 
we dont keep bringing it up honest.


----------



## yeoblade (May 11, 2015)

vwalan said:


> if the public stopped objecting to gasification incinerators there would be a drop in the need for landfill and the waste could be turned into energy . rather than crap in the ground.
> its a human fault . keep objecting about every thing roads ,waste ,sewage treatment works etc . we very often end up with them , but not as good as we could have had and costing ten or more times the original costs .
> took 40 yrs of arguing for a road by passing plymouth ,it ended up where it originally was planned .
> i have a map printed just after ww2 it is shown on there as proposed route .
> ...



They are doing that with the Stonehenge bypass, every few years they have an enquiry, the consultants dust off the paperwork from last time, rub their hands with glee and collect the £3 million and produce the result of the enquiry (same as last time) Sit back and wait for the next one.
I think it cheaper to move the stones to a better spot.


----------



## vwalan (May 11, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> They are doing that with the Stonehenge bypass, every few years they have an enquiry, the consultants dust off the paperwork from last time, rub their hands with glee and collect the £3 million and produce the result of the enquiry (same as last time) Sit back and wait for the next one.
> I think it cheaper to move the stones to a better spot.



i lived in gillingham dorset as a kid for awhile . we used to cycle and camp within the stones . jumping and climbing over them . great times . 
but yes the list goes on . the public are their own worst enemy . there was talk back then of road improvments . and that was back in 67or 68 . still not sorted . 
maybe they still cant work out how to move them . hee hee .


----------



## yeoblade (May 14, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i lived in gillingham dorset as a kid for awhile . we used to cycle and camp within the stones . jumping and climbing over them . great times .
> but yes the list goes on . the public are their own worst enemy . there was talk back then of road improvments . and that was back in 67or 68 . still not sorted .
> maybe they still cant work out how to move them . hee hee .





History will tel 'em, then Wales can have all the queues to see them,  I can get by without  all the continual traffic jams I get stuck in there.:wave:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 14, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> I love a good poo thread so pee in the toilet **** in a bag lining the toilet bowl and dispose if it in dog poo bins or general waste bins or burn it. Lovely


I find that it might be a bit hard to light, but if you say so I will try harder.


----------



## dieselkg (May 14, 2015)

*sh** waste*



GWAYGWAY said:


> I find that it might be a bit hard to light, but if you say so I will try harder.



you dont half talk a load sh** on here//// but thanks i have not stoped:lol-053::lol-053:  laughing for last 20mins


----------

